# pine log hog hunting



## rwagner (Aug 22, 2011)

new to hog hunting.been out to pine log once to give it a try. saw a lot of sign but no hog. was wondering how hog hunting is at pine log and good areas there. also wondering tips on hog hunting. and how effective bow hunting is for hog or crossbows on hogs any and all advice is very appreciated thanks


----------



## childers (Aug 23, 2011)

They are there. Just a game of hiking and staying near water and food.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 23, 2011)

and if the gate is closed.....it's a looooong drag


----------



## rwagner (Aug 23, 2011)

yeah i  was going to hunt near the north side of pine log but draging a 100+ pound hog 2+ miles sounds like a lot of work but for some good bbq it might be worth it


----------



## childers (Aug 23, 2011)

thats why they sell game carts. Or you could just sneak in an atv. it woudnt be the first time an atv went through pine log


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Aug 23, 2011)

according to one poster the dnr has removed all of the hogs from pine log........ so wouldnt waste the time and effort.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 23, 2011)

rwagner said:


> yeah i  was going to hunt near the north side of pine log but draging a 100+ pound hog 2+ miles sounds like a lot of work but for some good bbq it might be worth it



I'm looking to buy a small beat up bicycle to ride through. Then just butcher up what I can, put meat in a bag, and leave carcass. Hop on bike ride back out. Chris spikes posted a postlast year on cutting up a hog( or deer) and put it on trad archery last year. Complete with pics.l


----------



## rwagner (Aug 23, 2011)

sounds like a good idea.  thanks for the info i am going on thursday and doing some scouting. does anybody know a good place to start. and will a 22 work i have heard about people using them thanks


----------



## pnome (Aug 23, 2011)

rwagner said:


> sounds like a good idea.  thanks for the info i am going on thursday and doing some scouting. does anybody know a good place to start. and will a 22 work i have heard about people using them thanks



.22lr will work, but with little margin for error.  .22 mag is better.  Best option might be a muzzle loader if you have one.

Shot them here:






As far as place to start.... I've been to pine log a bunch, and it's been my experience that the hogs move around a lot.  Maybe only spending a week or so in one area until pressure moves them off.   So, your guess is as good as mine.  Also, they are something like 98% nocturnal.

I've also come to think that it's useless to hunt open woods during the daytime.  Seems the Pine Log pigs are just smarter than that.


----------



## rwagner (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks for all the help i will let everybody know how i do


----------



## Gumbo1 (Aug 24, 2011)

ABBYS DAD said:


> according to one poster the dnr has removed all of the hogs from pine log........ so wouldnt waste the time and effort.



LOL, Not much of a chance for this..........


----------



## childers (Aug 24, 2011)

ABBYS DAD said:


> according to one poster the dnr has removed all of the hogs from pine log........ so wouldnt waste the time and effort.



If you are referring to me, THAT IS NOT AT ALL WHAT I SAID


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Aug 24, 2011)

just go with it....... it keeps the crowds away and more pork for me to chase.


childers said:


> If you are referring to me, THAT IS NOT AT ALL WHAT I SAID


----------



## bigelow (Aug 24, 2011)

trust me there are enough hog in pine log enough for everyone to share   try the 1st food plot coming in from the north enterance there is a dry  creek that divides there may be some whater in holes to the left  seen wallows there before    ..........now if THAT helped cut me in on some bbq    good luck


----------



## rwagner (Aug 24, 2011)

i am going friday if anybody wants to join just let me know thanks for all the help and hopefully i can get enough bbq to feed everybody lol
thanks


----------



## bigelow (Aug 24, 2011)

what time brother


----------



## childers (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll either be there Friday or next week. still not sure


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm hoping to be there with my longbow tomorrow afternoon. Gonna look up pine log on google maps to find a decent place to start.


----------



## rwagner (Aug 25, 2011)

gonna be there in the morning as long as my wife does not go into labor.(any day now i will have my first son) and i will be in the woods by 0900-0930. i am gong to start buy the check station and walk the bottoms and go from there. i will let everybody know how i do. anyone is welcome to join. just let me know.
thanks


----------



## bigelow (Aug 26, 2011)

rwagner said:


> gonna be there in the morning as long as my wife does not go into labor.(any day now i will have my first son) and i will be in the woods by 0900-0930. i am gong to start buy the check station and walk the bottoms and go from there. i will let everybody know how i do. anyone is welcome to join. just let me know.
> thanks



any luck


----------



## wareagl487 (Aug 26, 2011)

rwagner said:


> gonna be there in the morning as long as my wife does not go into labor.(any day now i will have my first son) and i will be in the woods by 0900-0930. i am gong to start buy the check station and walk the bottoms and go from there. i will let everybody know how i do. anyone is welcome to join. just let me know.
> thanks



Let us know how you did - may want to join you sometime - I am new to it too.


----------



## rwagner (Aug 26, 2011)

found a lot of sign 2-3 fresh wallows with hair and pig droppins in it. the trees around the wallows were even wet with mud. but all that and no pig. i did see one that was about200 yards off but caught scent of me and took off. the wind was not in my favor. i walked a good bit but that was the best sign i found. going to go back some time soon and try it again.  i have read that once you find the wallows that you can follow their tracks back to their bedding area. but there was so many tracks going everywere i did not know which way to go. dose anybody know if the visit there wallows everyday and dose a pig grunter help or call the pigs in.  
and if anybody wants to go just pm me and lets see what we can work out. 
thanks


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 26, 2011)

The best advice I can give on hunting hogs on Pine Log is.................................................................................................IF AN AIRPLANE FLYS LOW OVERHEAD DON'T LOOK UP UNLESS YOU STOP WALKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigelow (Aug 27, 2011)

Lorren68 said:


> The best advice I can give on hunting hogs on Pine Log is.................................................................................................IF AN AIRPLANE FLYS LOW OVERHEAD DON'T LOOK UP UNLESS YOU STOP WALKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



???im lost


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 28, 2011)

bigelow said:


> ???im lost



I went on the open hunt and a plane flew over and I looked up and when i looked back down I stuck a tree limb in my eye, 4 hours at the emergency room and later at home a piece of the limb about a 1/4 in long and 1/4 tapering to 1/8 in wide worked its way out of my eye.


----------



## merc123 (Aug 28, 2011)

That's some funny stuff right there!


----------



## childers (Aug 28, 2011)

We have an area near the back entrance on private property baited with sour corn. We plan to hunt tuesday evening and maybe wednesday am.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 28, 2011)

Lorren68 said:


> I went on the open hunt and a plane flew over and I looked up and when i looked back down I stuck a tree limb in my eye, 4 hours at the emergency room and later at home a piece of the limb about a 1/4 in long and 1/4 tapering to 1/8 in wide worked its way out of my eye.





that makes much more sense.... glad ur ok though.. be more careful and wear goggles


----------



## rwagner (Aug 29, 2011)

Lorren68 said:


> I went on the open hunt and a plane flew over and I looked up and when i looked back down I stuck a tree limb in my eye, 4 hours at the emergency room and later at home a piece of the limb about a 1/4 in long and 1/4 tapering to 1/8 in wide worked its way out of my eye.



man that sucks. thanks for the advice yes i will keep my eyes in front of me and not look up in the sky at airplanes lol. well i hope you are doing better and gitting back out in the woods soon.


----------



## rwagner (Aug 29, 2011)

childers said:


> We have an area near the back entrance on private property baited with sour corn. We plan to hunt tuesday evening and maybe wednesday am.



let me know how you do. i hope you get one. and if you needed any help let me know thanks for the help.


----------



## 813diablo (Aug 30, 2011)

Did you get any hunting in rwagner?


----------



## childers (Aug 30, 2011)

rwagner said:


> let me know how you do. i hope you get one. and if you needed any help let me know thanks for the help.



No fresh hog sign. We did have a very large group of turkeys going at it all around us. There were some monsters in their!


----------



## marvelheadlights (Sep 2, 2011)

let me know when you are going back, id like to join you guys


----------

